
Epic Systems uses health exemption to require 9000 employees to return to office - npunt
https://www.wpr.org/node/1678186
======
npunt
Seems like they don't even have their network set up for proper remote work
[1]

> "Staff who have returned to campus say there are many reasons why working at
> Epic is better," Faulkner wrote. "For example, they say that when we are at
> work we are on the Epic network and connections to the software and each
> other are better.

And they're using health exemption meant for hospitals and frontline workers
to get software developers back in the office [2]

> Epic is exempt from mass gathering requirements for meetings under the July
> emergency health order because it falls under health care operations, said
> Christy Vogt, health education coordinator for Public Health Madison and
> Dane County.

There's an unlisted internal video that goes into more detail on how they
think they can do this [3]

[1] [https://www.jsonline.com/story/money/business/health-
care/20...](https://www.jsonline.com/story/money/business/health-
care/2020/08/04/epic-systems-says-employees-must-return-its-verona-campus-
sept-21/3291216001/)

[2] [https://www.modernhealthcare.com/technology/epic-systems-
req...](https://www.modernhealthcare.com/technology/epic-systems-requiring-
workers-come-back-sept-21)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3sipmh8GIw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3sipmh8GIw)

